# Where did the other Pound GO????



## 89259

tHIS IS A BIT LONG BUT WORTH IT IN THE END>

Three lads were in the town highstreet and spotted a real bargain for their shared flat.....an all singing all dancing stereo cd radio player in Dixons shop window on managers special deal for £30 (it had been £60)

So, they each chip in £10 and go in to buy the player....very happy with the purchase they leave the shop. 

Just as the lads leave the shop, the manager says to the sales assistant that he had further reduced the player that day to just £25 and told the salesman to hand back £5 to the lads. (I know this wouldn't happen in real life but for the sake of this story assume it does) 

The salesman takes £5 (in pound coins) from the till and runs out to catch up with the lads in the street, explaining that their new CD player had been further reduced but craftly he only gives them each one single pound coin back(typical) and pocketted the other £2 himself.

Now do the maths:

Each lad paid £10 and got £1 back so each had paid £9 agreed!

and 3 times £9 = £27 

This £27 plus the £2 now in the salesmans pocket = £29 

SO WHAT HAPPENED TO THE OTHER POUND FROM THE ORIGINAL £30????

strange?? KEVBFG


----------



## Grizzly

This is excellent ! Do you know where it comes from ? A very cunning puzzle.

( Hint; try it with 30 small pieces of paper )

G


----------



## 89259

THAT'S RIGHT GRIZZLY!

TWENTY FIVE POUND ARE STILL IN THE TILL AND FIVE ARE NOW OUT OF THE TILL, I.E THREE IN THE LADS POCKETS AND TWO IN THE SALESMANS POCKET! SO IT ADDS UP TO THIRTY.......

AS FRANK CARSON WOULD SAY: "IT'S THE WAY YOU TELL IT"


----------

